# SMTP Authentication with base Sendmail



## Mwh65 (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm trying to setup SMTP Authentication by following this page ...

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/SMTP-Auth.html

However I've reached section 5 ( Recompile Sendmail by executing the following commands ) but none of the listed directories exist.

Any ideas ?


----------



## ondra_knezour (Dec 28, 2015)

Do you have sources installed? I see them still even on HEAD - https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/head/lib/


----------



## Mwh65 (Dec 28, 2015)

No I don't have sources installed by the look of that link. No wonder I couldn't find the directories I need !

How do I go about getting them ?


----------



## ondra_knezour (Dec 28, 2015)

See http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/synching.html

You can also untar them from your installation media, if you didn't update your system from installation. Even after update you may be able to update afterwards added sources with the freebsd-update(8), however I didn't tried that and it may not be supported at all. Keep in mind, that you want to have sources in sync with installed system, otherwise you can expect things failing, especially when you want to compile and install only small part of the system.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 29, 2015)

Oko said:


> It is not clear from your post if you are using bsnmp from the base or net-snmp from ports.


Wrong thread?


----------



## junovitch@ (Dec 29, 2015)

wblock@ said:


> Wrong thread?


I added the 'with base Sendmail' in the title after moving the thread but the text did say Sendmail.

Mwh65, were you able to get the source needed to execute those steps?  The src.txz won't contain all the patches applied via freebsd-update(8) but is a viable method of getting the source.  Alternately Subversion can be used as described in the Handbook (Follow the "Using Subversion" link in ondra_knezour's URL above).


----------

